# price breakdown for typical order



## Orso (Aug 7, 2007)

I was wondering if someone could break down a typical order for me. Please include actual cost and what you charge if you don't mind. I just trying to see if my numbers are correct. I'm not ordering anything just trying to see if my numbers match close to yours. 

Setup
3 color job on Gildan or Hanes shirt. 
20 shirts total
No Artwork

Quote Example
Artwork Fee $
Hanes/Gildan Manufacture $
Your mark up $
Screen Setup $
Any other fees you might charge.


Thanks


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

Jason, not sure what kind of dollar value you're looking for but I'll share with you my experience. 

I purchase Gildan shirts whole sale; depending on color, shirts can run you between approx $1.30 for white or $1.70 for black. 

Screens are $15-in my case, I typically print a two color shirt=equals $30
Ink charge depends on the number of garments you're having printed; the higher the quantity the lower the price. Example: Light color garment, 2 color at 48 shirts is $1.25/shirt.

Artwork fee is $40/hour. 

I mark up 50% to my customers. 

Hope this answers a few of your questions.


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

I charge a base fee of $5 for the shirt and first color. Then add $1 for each additional color and $1 for each additional location.
IF my clients order more than 12 pieces I don't charge a setup fee or screen fee.
If they don't order 12 pieces I charge a $25 fee for setup and $10 Per screen.
I really try to discorridge anyone from having me do less than 12 pieces because
to me it just isn't worth my time.

So your situation would total
20-3 color shirts = $140 before tax.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

ratdaddy said:


> I charge a base fee of $5 for the shirt and first color. Then add $1 for each additional color and $1 for each additional location.
> IF my clients order more than 12 pieces I don't charge a setup fee or screen fee.
> If they don't order 12 pieces I charge a $25 fee for setup and $10 Per screen.
> I really try to discorridge anyone from having me do less than 12 pieces because
> ...


Seems like you are giving your client a bargain.


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

brice said:


> Seems like you are giving your client a bargain.


 I have to be competitive because there are several other printers in my area. I average $2 less per shirt than my competitors and because of this I am getting busier by the day. I feel like I am making a great money and the profits are steadily stacking up.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks guys 4 the tips.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Why are we sharing prices on this section? This forum shows up on Google and now anyone can find this info. This should be in the screen printing prices section.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

TshirtGuru said:


> Why are we sharing prices on this section? This forum shows up on Google and now anyone can find this info. This should be in the screen printing prices section.


How do we get it moved?

As a new user where can I find this kind of guidance about what to post where and what not to post in some sections.


----------

